# X-Server mit Intel i810 Treiber

## AROK

Hallo,

heute habe ich vergeblich versucht meine Gentoo-Installation auf einem Laptop auf den aktuellen Stand zu bringen, dort wurde zuletzt 2008 ein Update durchgeführt. 

Leider bekomme ich aber den X-Srever nicht zum laufen. Dort ist eine Intel-Grafik verbaut und ich habe früher einen i810 Treiber verwendet. Heute gibt es nur noch einen Intel Trieber für Alle und den nutze ich nun entsprechend. 

Aber der X-Server startet nicht: 

```
(II) LoadModule: "i810"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module i810

(II) UnloadModule: "i810"

(EE) Failed to load module "i810" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "vesa"
```

will er immer noch den alten Treiber laden? 

Eine xorg.conf verwende ich nicht mehr, ansonsten habe ich keine Konfig gefunden, wo der i810 eingestellt ist.

Habts ihr eine Idee?

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

 *AROK wrote:*   

> Habts ihr eine Idee?

 Schau doch mal ob dir 

http://www.gentooforum.de/artikel/18425/lterer-celeroni-laptop-mit-intel-brookdale-bringt-dem-x-kein-licht.html

zunächst ein Stück weiterhilft.

----------

## AROK

Danke Josef,

das Modul DRM_I810 hatte ich bereits aktiviert, war ja naheleigend. Das i2c_core <- i2c_801 habe ich jetzt auch noch eingebaut.

Das Modul existiert auch:

/lib/modules/2.6.32-zen6/kernel/drivers/gpu/drm/i810/i810.ko

Leider meldet Xorg immernoch: (module does not exist, 0).

 Ist doch echt verrückt.

----------

## AROK

müsste es nicht i810_drv.so unter /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers geben?

Achso ist ja jetzt alles ein Treiber. Wenn ich "intel" als Treiber eintrage geht auch. Aber wie bekomme ich das dann ohne xorg.conf hin? Der X-Server wäht ja automatisch i810 statt intel aus!?

----------

